# my neighbour hates my pigeons!!



## zowie (Mar 9, 2004)

Help!!! I started feeding my little chipmunk this summer and eversince has attracted some 20 pigeons which is great, but not so great for my neighbours. They are on top of thier houses more than mine half the time,and the one guy confronted me yesterday! I feel bad for the mess the birds are making, but I love having them around! I am a huge bird lover,and I can't just stop feeding them, they feel like my own!Any suggestions? I asked the neighbour if he wouldn't mind moving!!(KIDDING)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Zowie and welcome to pigeons.com! It's always nice to meet another pigeon person! Can you perhaps find a more "neutral" zone somewhere near your home to feed the pigeons? Perhaps a public park on an open field? Though I love your sense of humor, I do know that the neighbors can become quite ugly when they don't share our love of pigeons.

Terry


----------



## Thunderbird (Sep 7, 2003)

Go to the park to feed them. It's not right to cause somebody else grief/problems so you can feed them at that location. Your neighbor will eventually end up shooting them/poisoning them or who knows what? It's so irritating to hear so many people causing the problem you described-we that keep specific breeds and maintain them well with respect to our neighbors, are constantly having to fight the negativity you are creating in the minds of others!!!
Please handle it responsibly & with respect to your neighbors.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Zowie and welcome!

I am also a compulsive pigeon feeder. As I see it the problem is not that you feed them or that you attract them to your garden but that they loll around on the neighbour's roof...and of course that your neighbour hates these beautiful wild birds...how sad for him/her not to be able to appreciate the wildlife on the doorstep.

How often do you feed them during the day?
Do they hang around before or after you feed them? At what time do you feed them?
Changing the timing or quantity fed could reduce the problem.

Cynthia


[This message has been edited by cyro51 (edited March 10, 2004).]


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Zowie, Welcome to pigeons.com
I think it's wonderful when our fine feathered friends are given a bit of assistance. I'm sorry your neighbors don't feel the same way.
I'm quite sure you will never be able to satisfy your neighbor, but I do hope you are able to find an alternate feeding schedule for your feathered friends.
Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I was doing my 'post' rounds & upon rereading my own post it could be misconstrued that I made the "quoted" statement. 
Just to set the record straight: The following quote is from Thunderbird not me.

"It's so irritating to hear so many people causing the problem you described-we that keep specific breeds and maintain them well with respect to our neighbors, are constantly having to fight the negativity you are creating in the minds of others!!!"

I'm just curious Thunderbird, do you have a particular dislike for feral pigeons?

If you are maintaining your specifically bred birds & their surroundings properly, why are you concerned about another person's view on feral pigeons? 

More importantly, why are you blaming those of us who choose to offer a bit of seeds to a feral pigeon, whether it be in our own backyard, the park, etc., for creating negative thoughts in the minds of others? Whatever negative thoughts they possess about pigeons, they have created on their own. 

More times than not, these individuals who display their negative thought towards feral pigeons refuse to acknowledge 'factual information' disputing the myths of pigeon problems. The most common being, pigeon diseases being passed on to humans. 

I would like to invite you to view this 'factual' website, which, by the way, is presented by the Urban Wildlife Society of AZ, the state in which you reside.
http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/zoonoses 

There is a flock of 50+ feral pigeons that visit my backyard twice a day for a good meal. Actually, when we moved into this house two years ago, the 'original' flock of about 15 pigeons used to roost on my next door neighbors roof. Now the closest they get to that roof is flying over it.

Once they have departed for the day, I hose off the patio & at the same time I have fertilized my lawn.
Can't get much better than that.
Cindy 



[This message has been edited by AZWhitefeather (edited March 11, 2004).]


----------



## zowie (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi Cindy, and thankyou for your response...it sounds like we have a lot in common.As for thunderbut I DON'T FEEL THE NEED TO REPLY TO SUCH BIRDBRAIN COMMENTS, And thank you to Cynthia as well I do feed them in the morning and they hang around before and after, I think it depends on the weather.I live in Canada and in the winter it's nasty, but now it's warmer and the signs of spring are around the corner.Now I sneak out the food at night so my neighbour doesn't actually see me put it out. He's gone anyway from 6am till 5pm.I am really not to concerned about him anyway,he snowblows his whole driveway at 5am when it snows!He deserves to get crapped on.I only feed them once early in the morning, and about 2 cups full for about 20 pigies. And trust me nobody's going to be pulling out a gun on my street to shoot a couple of birds,I dont'know where bigthunder lives, but I live in a very small town with about 800 people, he's quite harmless, just really anal that's all!And thanks to Terry for your welcoming words! I appreciate it!Thanks again!


----------



## Thunderbird (Sep 7, 2003)

AZ White feather;
Ferals are probably more responsible for starting people in this wonderful hobby than any other breed. The problem described is not the feeding-but the attracting. If she stops feeding these ferals, they will find the food elsewhere, hence, why I recommended the park. I never said anything about causing disease-you brought that up. My concern is that, as her feeding of the birds in that location continues, we will have a new enemy(her neighbor) of our beloved birds. This disregard for the thoughts/feelings of the neighbors, is completely unacceptable!
Consider that your neighbor likes to feed elephants: They come every a.m. and leave their "mark" all over your lawn, trash your garden, just to come eat the hay left out by your neighbor. You complain & the response is: "I'm just helping them survive". Obviously this is a ridiculous extreme example-but the neighbor may really view it as such in his/her mind. It would be so simple for her to keep peace in the neighborhood simply by feeding them in the park! No negativity toward the birds; happy neighbors getting along; and her getting some exercise on the walks to the park. Oh, by the way, pigeons are expected to be at the park-so many others go there to feed them/watch them, this could also be a nice place to meet like minded people.
The bottom line is this: When the neighbor complained-she was made aware of a problem it created. These often end up in court, complaints, bad feelings etc... The ferals will survive and find food elsewhere, why end up with them being shot/poisoned when they can go on living with a different food source. 
Does this sound like a feral-hater, or someone who cares about public perception of our birds & getting along with neighbors?


----------



## Thunderbird (Sep 7, 2003)

Zowie;
Too bad you have to resort to name-calling when I offered a solution to your problem-or should I say your neighbor's problem. You may not have asked the neighbor not to do the snowblowing at 5 a.m., for whatever reason. I think you are just going to escalate the bad feelings toward pigeons with your behavior. 
It was said to the affect that I hate ferals, hate people who feed them, etc. I started at age 9 by catching a pair of ferals in a park. I now have over 20 different breeds, am a 4-h pigeon leader, do wedding/funeral releases, school programs, & constantly invite others over to my house to see performing breeds in the air, parlor rollers on the ground and all the fancy breeds. I've been in local newspapers promoting the birds countless times and am work with a juvenile probation officer and a youth counseler to get troubled youth involved in racing homer programs. I am also working with other members in the racing community to get racing loft programs started at several southern AZ schools which incorporate math, biology, health, geography etc.
NOW I ASK YOU: which of us is creating a better public image for our beloved birds-you enjoying the mess the feral birds are making at your neighbor's property? Or me,
"thunderbutt"? Think about it.......


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I get your point, Thunderbird, and I try to balance the dislike that pigeons may arouse in some against the consequences of letting them go hungry. Hoever, in Zoe's case the assumption seems to be that there is a park and that the same pigeons Zowie feeds will go there!

I say this because I rang my City Council to find out the by-laws about pigeon feeding. The upshot of this was that they didn't like them being fed in the market place but had no objections to the park, which would have been their designated feeding place had they been allowed to introduce the PICAS method of pigeon control.

So off I trotted to the park with my bag of seed, and soon there was an aggregation of pigeons there, but the market flock remained where it was...thinner, sicker, but just as large!









I think that unless a pigeon is disabled it is best to reduce or stop feeding in summer and just feed when the pigeons are likely to suffer. This makes them less dependent on humans and stops the aggregation increasing to unmanageable numbers. But this is my personal view, not a rule I expect the rest of you to live by!

Cynthia

------------------
_All beings are fond of themselves, they like pleasure, they hate pain, they shun destruction, they like life and want to live long. To all, life is dear; hence their life should be protected.

-Mahavira_


----------



## zowie (Mar 9, 2004)

All I wanted was some advise on pigeon feeding, not a resume on what you do thunderbird,and what do you mean you caught two birds when you where 9? Is that what people do in order to raise them?It sounds like you stole thier freedom,but what do I know,I just like to piss off my neighbours apparently.And I don't have a park to go to, the closest park is 15 minutes away downtown, and I'm not about to go there when the pigeons downtown are already well fed by everybody else.I was planning to slow down the feeding once spring came besides they only stated at my house when the chippie would come for his food, so this has never been intentional, I just love animals,and like I said I don't live in Terminator land, nobody's pulling out anykind of guns in this town.And F.Y.I.,I myself have had my own mentionables ,why just last year there were 2 pigeons who had occupied the bridal store we opened (on top of our awning)I used to go so far as shortening the length that the flood lights would be on at night because I noticed that it would shine right on there little nest at night, and I saved that very same pigeon when he was spooked and became tangled in the mesh that the landlord puts up to try to keep them away, I ran outside in skirt and heels grabbed a latter and went on up without hesitation, scared for the poor pigeon , his mate was going crazy, thank god this guy came out of nowhere and helped me.When we finally got him free, his poor feet were intangled with threads that must have been there for a while, it was dirty, and cutting off his circulation, almost amputating 2 of his toes, so I ran and got a pair of sissors and gently removed as much as I can while this guy held him , when we let him go I never had such a feeling of fullfillment and happiness I wish I could work with animals as a living, I also used to keep an eye on the birds under the tunnel downtown,because it's a death trap for them.So when I used to see a pigeon sitting on the small curb , I knew he was trapped ,either because of so many vehicles speeding by, or he was just weak,so I would call the canine control and this lady would be nice enough to check on them, because there is no way I could stop in a tunnel, but she has the equipment,some unfortunatly died, some made it ..I hate that tunnel Its the large trucks that end up hitting them. I wanted to call the city to make them aware of the danger zone and have them put a CAUTION-PIGEON CROSSING.I can't see that happening any time soon.I have also grown up with birds in the house since I was 10.So all I know is that I love birds , cats dogs , bugs,and even elephants and even if an elephant was crapping in my yard I have enough smarts to know it's not the elephants fault so why would I harm him? I would just go pull my pants down and crap in the neighbours yard!!!And yes that was an extreme example using an elephant compared to a 2pound bird , but seeing that dogs have been using their neighbours yards for years as a toilet, and nobody shoots them.Well I'm going to go watch American Idol seeing I missed it the other night. As Joey from "Friends'says in French...Tuit de la Smore!!


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Sooo...Everyone done with getting their panties in a bunch?


----------



## zowie (Mar 9, 2004)

I don't wear panties...I hate that word,but yes and thank you for asking


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I REALLY DON'T GET IT! THEY ARE JUST PIGEONS. I HAVE AT LEAST 30 PIGEONS THAT SHOW UP IN MY BACK YARD AND HANG OUT ON THE ROOF. IT'S REALLY NOT THAT BIG OF A DEAL. I'VE HAD THE KIDS NEXT DOOR DO MORE DAMAGE THEN PIGEONS. THE THINGS PEOPLE COMPLAIN ABOUT.


----------



## zowie (Mar 9, 2004)

Yes Kippy, I agree,but there are some really anal homeowners out there including on my street.I take pride in my house ,and it can be messy, but I also have 2 dogs that make a huge mess ,especially in the winter when you see nothing but yellow snow !! My neighbour has a dog too, but I don't know , he must be pejudice against them. My mom worked for a very rich elderly lady who recently past away, and for 30 years she fed all birds, seagulls, crows,down to the smallest of the birds, she had names for all of them. My mom's morning duty was to go to the grocery stores in search for suet, and then she would come back and have to take a loaf of bread ,butter it, and spread 1/2 a jar of peanut butter,along with mounds of seed,she would then go out to the back yard and each bit of food had a place, so it was fair for all the birds and pigeons were the main visitors!This lady also lived in a ritzy part of town along with doctors and lawyers, so imagine what kind of mess and noise all those birds made, but whose going to complain? If you knew Betty, she was a tough ol' lady...someone would call during dinner and she would grab the phone and say"You Bastard...I'm Eating!!!"and hang up, plus she was was very wealthy=power I suppose. I'm considered young on my street, actually I think my husband and I are the youngest in our neighbourhood.So yes they are just pigeons, and i don't see the church complain and they practically live there on the rooftop. By the way , where do they go after dusk? I never see any of them after 4-5pm?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

We all get our feathers ruffled a bit when we feel someone has spoken inappropriately about our pigeons, whether they be fancy, feral, racers or rollers. However....
Please be considerate of fellow members & refrain from name calling. 

Thunderbird,
You stated, "Ferals are probably more responsible for starting people in this wonderful hobby than any other breed." 
With that said, Why are they now so shunned by the majority of the population?

Yes, I did bring up the subject about pigeon diseases because the majority of the population has this 'mind-set' that 'feral' pigeons carry horrific diseases that are passed on to humans, therefore, they are not welcome in backyards, parks, atop roofs, etc. There is documented proof contrary to this belief. Why is it the majority of the populations refuse to acknowledge it?

We have many members who, for many years, have accepted, on a daily basis, battered (by humans hands), & ill, 'feral' pigeons, that have never become ill due to a 'pigeon disease'. 

I'm not going to entertain your 'Elephant' example, as it is, as you say, ridiculous. Although I do agree, if there is a problem, between neighbors, with uninvited guests, be it a feral pigeon, feral cat, etc., the issue needs to be dealt with appropriately. 

With regard to feral pigeons leaving their "mark" on MY lawn: As I stated, 50+ feral pigeons visit my backyard twice a day, of which I feed. I keep my 'very green' lawn/backyard well maintained & the only fertilizer applied is what the pigeons contribute. 

This quote was taken from your reply to Zowie. "It was said to the affect that I hate ferals, hate people who feed them, etc." IF this statement was in reply to what I said, please refer back to my post. I never insinuated you 'hated' pigeons or the people who feed them. What I said was, "Do you have a particular 'dislike' for feral pigeons?" A simple yes or no answer would suffice. 

I commend you on your achievements with the different organizations of which you are working with, however all of this education appears to be focused on 'non' feral pigeons. Do you incorporate positive 'feral' pigeon education as well? As this is an area that desperately needs help. In addition to learning about racing homers, which is wonderful, (I wish I knew more about them myself) the public also needs to be educated about the 'positive' aspects of the 'feral' pigeon as they are a wondrous bird.
Cindy


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

By the way , where do they go after dusk? I never see any of them after 4-5pm?[/B][/QUOTE]

Where I live there numerous flocks and there is a lot of inter-day visiting between flocks. The day roost may be around good feeding and some elevation with decent sight lines in all directions (hawk watch) i.e. your roof. The night roost has different requirements: generally it has some protection from stormy weather, owls, and terrestrial predators (though I have birds in a palm tree which are known to harbor rats and raccoons). 

If you watch the birds when they leave you can find things out. If they leave early the night roost is not close. If they leave in small groups they are going to different night roosts. If they stay til around sunset, they are night roosting near. 

There is usually a weak hawk strike in the last light of the day and the birds are waiting for it. The birds are close to the night roost by this time, but if they go to the roost prematurely the hawk will make a kill at the roost. If there is a hawk nearby, the birds will wait until the hawk leaves, no matter what--I have seen my birds huddled up on the telephone wire during a huge rain storm at 8 o'clock at night in the pitch black of January. I would call up to them "what the hell are you dudes doing up there on a night like this--extra food tomorrow!". When the coast is clear they will fly to the roost no matter how dark. Pigeons actually fly quite well in the dark, they just don't do it because they know better (in world war II there were night flying courier pigeons and pigeons who could commute between the night roost and the day roost).


----------



## zowie (Mar 9, 2004)

I have a lot of cedar trees and pine trees(christmas trees) all around, someone said they will go deep in side these trees to protect them from the extreme cold whether conditions, and I don't have too many hawks in my area, I know they do up near Manitulin Island but thats 2 hours from here, so besides cats, I'm not sure what other predators would be? Ravens?


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

Ravens, crows, gulls will eat a baby given a chance and that is one reason why the nesting place is even more secure (we hope) then either the day roost or the night roost. A flying pigeon has no problems from these birds.


----------



## DPyra (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm not trying to "stir it", as it were, but as the daughter of a pigeon-hater I feel the need to add something. Zowie, Your neighbor's roof needs better insulation. The birds are congregating there for warmth, not because they are being fed nearby. My father doesn't like feral pigeons much, but he does know their habits well enough to know that if they are hanging out on his roof, he needs to fix it. There is a shopping center near my parents' home that used to have an Acme food store in it. We always saw the feral pigeons sitting huddled together along the peak of the Acme's roof. Mom would tell us that they were there for the dumpster out back where they ate. Dad would say it was the warmth, then proceed to tell us how dirty those birds were and that we didn't want them on our roof. Then the Acme was replaced by a fabric store. The flock increased even though the obvious food source was gone. There was no restaurant in the strip beside the Acme. Dad was right. The fabric store is still there, to this day, and so were the "Acme" pigeons until last year. The building has been renovated and given a new roof. They sit on the Superfresh supermarket about a mile away now during the winter. I'm afraid to say that they sun themselves on all the large supermarket roofs during the summer, so you can only tell which roof is warmest (or worst insulated) during the winter. And pigeons seem to be the only birds in this area (PA) that will sit for any length of time on a roof.


----------



## zowie (Mar 9, 2004)

I figured that they sit on the rooftops for warmth , but if I had never started to feed them they wouldn't be around here at all.And yes my neighbour gets more sun in the morning than I do, but I have to say all this week they have been on my house more than anyone elses, maybe they know I'm talking about them. Does anyone know of any companies that actually make feeders for larger birds, Instead of throwing it on the ground...I was going to buy a bird bath and fill that with food, but if it rains, the birds will have bird soup...any suggestions?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Zowie,

It is really strange that you should ask that because I was just discussing this with John this evening. He feeds the pigeons on his balcony surreptitiously with a feeder and mentioned that instead of all arriving at once they arrive in small groups. The feeder is out of sight, so pigeons flying by don't see it.

Julie (Turkey) got her feeder from Katies, one of our members that makes them commercially. I will e-mail you her e-mail address.

Cynthia


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Dano7,

Thanks for sharing the information regarding the day and night roosts. We see lots of pigeons on light posts and it seemed too unprotected to roost there over night. Now we know!

------------------
Terri B


----------



## myriam (Jan 18, 2004)

Hello Zowie
If I understand well, you have a garden (cedars and pines).
Did you ever consider to make a little OPEN loft for those ferals where you can put the food under a plastic roof outside the loft, so it would stay dry. The ferals can stay or leave, as they want, they still have their freedom, but I believe they would slowly,slowly come to live there.
It would also be nice for them to have a protected place to stay warm and dry in winter.And no frozen water, finding water seems to be a big problem for them in winter.
IF there is space to do all that of course.
And your neighbour's roof stays clean,the pigeons would sit on their "own" roof".
Many ferals came to live in my lofts out of their own free will, Belgium can be pretty cold and wet too.

Myriam


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

i keep racing pigeons myself i have the same ferels that come everyday they come in and out when they want they sleep wit the the racers i just treat all the birds so they dont get sick love all birds. 1 of my neighbours complained about my birds dirtying there roof he gave up tryin cause he was gettin no where he even tried complainin to my landlord he said were allowed then we aint heard from him since good luck with ur birds


------------------
Robert


----------



## Thunderbird (Sep 7, 2003)

Zowie;
After reading your reply, anything else I say would be pointless to explain my view. I will add just this: You concentrate on the neighbor possibly getting mad enough to get a gun-That would be much more humane than if somebody convinces him to poison them. There is nothing worse than to watch a poisoned pigeon die. All he would have to do is start putting out poisoned food near his place and the horror you will witness will be with you the rest of your life. I hope it doesn't happen, but the way you are responding to the problem, could result that way. If he poisons the birds, you won't be able to do a darn thing & no one will give a hoot about it. 

Pigeons at night:
The worst enemy to a pigeon at night, is the owl. If they locate/have access to a roosting spot, they'll clean out 10-20 a night-that's why the birds disappear after dark, the smart ones anyway. They don't see worth a dang at night, that's why the army stopped using them at night-the returns were horible due to night predators/wires etc.

Cindy;
My take on ferals is this: I believe they replaced the passenger pigeons that we (man) exterminated in early America. Their absence left an open niche and the feral birds(that immigrants introduced to this country) happily filled that niche. By the way Zowie, you'll be happy to know that, at age 9, I took the birds home, set them up in a nice loft, plenty of food/water/grit. Settled them for a month and then let them out & they took off-never to be seen again. Then I got smart and found homing pigeons. (you can sing the 'Born-Free' song here!!)
Back to ferals: They have earned their place, but they carry diseases and pests that can transfer to my birds if left to mingle-so I catch them & release them 30+ miles away near other feral flocks. I don't want them around my area for this reason. Hope that answers it for you,Cindy.

The question as to ferals being hated has been discussed often on other lists. All seem to go back to that wonderful liberal actor, Woody Allen. In one of his movies during the 60's, he coined the phrase "flying rats" in reference to feral pigeons. This put disease/dirty/pigeon all in the same phrase and it stuck. Exterminators make money destroying ferals, so they push the term even to this day. As you can imagine, Woody is right up there on my list with Jane Fonda-but I'll avoid going political on this list.

I'm not very religious, but the topic was the neighbor problem & the bible (a VERY OLD BOOK) says to love thy neighbor. I would like to think that we watch out for our neighbors & vice-versa, so I try to keep peace with them. I sense that Zowie's problems with this neighbor run a little deeper than just the birds. As you can see, I tend to give a little thought (time) before I respond, so as not to have a knee-jerk reply. Just answering the question posed, the best I could think of. Sorry if it didn't fit with anyone's plan.


----------



## Gandy2020 (5 mo ago)

I had new Indian neighbors move in and he doesn't speak English very well. He keeps over 100 pigeons and budgies in a shed right on my boundary. The noise and smell is driving us crazy. Why would you think it's ok to bring this into a residential area??

The birds are all over our property and won't shut up all day (and night if he leaves the light on). They mess on our patio and over our cars. They perch around and peck at the sky light window as I'm trying to work from home. Because he throws bird food all over his garden the wild bird population has gone crazy around here now!

Ive spoken to him many times and asked him to move the shed to the bottom of the garden but he has refused. 

We did get a welcome visit from a wild falcon that killed one of his pigeons and this gave me the idea of keeping a falcon in my garden to deter the pigeons but I'm not sure how feasible this is. 

From reading this thread I get the sense that most of the people on this forum are considerate and decent people, even if we don't share a love of pigeons. 

I thought you may be the best people to ask...is there any way I can encourage the pigeons to be quiet, and keep them away from my property?


----------



## Doves Witness (Apr 23, 2016)

Gandy2020 said:


> Because he throws bird food all over his garden the wild bird population has gone crazy around here now!


That is heartening news!









 New report reveals huge declines in Europe’s birds - The RSPB


A new study on breeding birds in the EU and UK shows one in every six birds over almost 40 years has been lost. Learn more.




www.rspb.org.uk


----------



## MeanCheek (6 mo ago)

Gandy2020 said:


> I had new Indian neighbors move in and he doesn't speak English very well. He keeps over 100 pigeons and budgies in a shed right on my boundary. The noise and smell is driving us crazy. Why would you think it's ok to bring this into a residential area??
> 
> The birds are all over our property and won't shut up all day (and night if he leaves the light on). They mess on our patio and over our cars. They perch around and peck at the sky light window as I'm trying to work from home. Because he throws bird food all over his garden the wild bird population has gone crazy around here now!
> 
> ...


I should just like to point out that, if they smell they aren't cared for very well. Does he let his budgies free-fly too?


----------



## Gandy2020 (5 mo ago)

MeanCheek said:


> I should just like to point out that, if they smell they aren't cared for very well. Does he let his budgies free-fly too?


Thanks MeanCheek. The smell is awful and we can even smell it in our house if we have our doors open. He does not fly them and the noise they make all day is a distressed squawking...much different to the cheerful distant chirping of wild free birds. Why anyone would keep birds in a cage is beyond me. 

We have contacted our local council, DEFRA, the RSPCA and RSPB and no one is interested.


----------



## MeanCheek (6 mo ago)

Gandy2020 said:


> Thanks MeanCheek. The smell is awful and we can even smell it in our house if we have our doors open. He does not fly them and the noise they make all day is a distressed squawking...much different to the cheerful distant chirping of wild free birds. Why anyone would keep birds in a cage is beyond me.
> 
> We have contacted our local council, DEFRA, the RSPCA and RSPB and no one is interested.


Sad, their coops must be all wet and muddy. It's bad for the birds and he's giving other fanciers a bad reputation.


----------



## Gandy2020 (5 mo ago)

MeanCheek said:


> Sad, their coops must be all wet and muddy. It's bad for the birds and he's giving other fanciers a bad reputation.


He sure is!


----------

